# The Composer As Sphinx: A Richard Strauss Puzzler



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm not much familiar with Strauss' music, but running into this page, took the test myself, I'd have failed if it was a real test in school, I got only 60% & deserved a D  
Would you like to take a little challenge to see if you're Strauss' fan(s) or not?

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivecadence/2014/06/11/320339615/the-composer-as-sphinx-a-richard-strauss-puzzler


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I got a perfect score, though I had to guess for the oboist one....


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My score was a 2 out of 10. I clearly don't know crap about the man.


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

^ I just had better luck than you.
2 answers I knew for sure, 4 were just good guesses, the remaining 4 were wrong choices


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh dear. 3/10. But I like that photo in the first post!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

3/10 - I knew nothing about him and was hoping to boast about it with 0 or 1, so chiz!


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

so we all are in the same boat, except Mahlerian


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ indeed, we are. But he's a known _school swot_ anyway...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

6 out of 10, with some guesses.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I knew 4 of 10, and lucked out on every single guess.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

7/10, with a lot of guesses here too.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aimee said:


> Would you like to take a little challenge to see if you're Strauss' fan(s) or not?


I know I am not a fan of R. Strauss, so took the '_not_' option.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

8 out of 10 for me.

Earbuds seemed to help.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

PetrB said:


> I know I am not a fan of R. Strauss, so took the '_not_' option.


Me neither but I took the quiz anyway and got 8 out of 10. Odd I should know that much--or be able to guess correctly that much--about a composer whose music I can barely tolerate.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I just scored 5/10 with a number of good and bad guesses.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

5/10 despite having read the section on Strauss in 'The Rest is Noise' on the aeroplane home last Thursday!


----------

